# Clippard needle valves, etc.



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm sick of the needle valves that came w/my JBJ regulator and I was looking at a picture of a Clippard solenoid on the net and realized that the phone number on it had a 513 area code. Low and behold, the famed maker of needle valves and solenoid shut-offs for CO2 is in Cincinnati. Duh.

7390 Colerain Ave.
Cincinnati OH 45239
513.521.4261
http://www.clippard.com/

-Russ


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Nice find Russ! 

Do you think you would be able to work out a discount for us on some Clippard Needle Valves? If the price is right, I could use about half a dozen of them maybe more


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I'll see what I can do. But I should get an idea of how many people will actually buy something, so post here if you will, in fact, buy something.

-Russ


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

hmm...that's right down the road from me!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I'd really be interested in buying one of these needle valves as well as a clippard solenoid. Were you able to work out any discounts for group buys or even a price for these?


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Last time I tried, you couldn't get anything from them directly. They would send you to a dealer. And then I couldn't pick anything up. It had to be shipped. Good luck with it.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

The boyfriend of a girl I used to date a couple years ago works for Clippard. If I can get in touch with her, we could probably get some parts direct...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Troy McClure said:


> The boyfriend of a girl I used to date a couple years ago works for Clippard. If I can get in touch with her, we could probably get some parts direct...


That would be sweet Erik!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

that definately would be sweet Erik, let me know if you end up being able to work something out


----------

